# An evening in the chat room



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Hello 

I thought an evening in Chat would be fun.

Whats a good night for eveybody?

Emma xx*

​


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

If it's this week - then either Monday or Tuesday best for me. Hoping to go to cinema on Weds if anything good on, and then dinner with a friend on Thurs.

Next week Weds or Thurs best...

Or I'm always in on Sunday evenings  

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mmm - judging by how many posts we get on here on Sundays I'm thinking that might be the best eve too.

Maybe next Sunday - the 27th?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma I was just thinking that we haven't had a single chat night for a while you must eb telpathic!!

You may know as a Ms Mod, before the page changes you used to be able to see who was in chat room on the index page, are there any plans for that to come back?

Thanks for organising
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sunday 27th is good for me (as long as my sister doesn't have the baby on Sunday - due date is this coming Thurs so could be any time now really....)

I need to figure out how to get chat room to work first though - it's some sort of problem with firewalls work put on laptop. I got it working once I think, just need to remember how I did it...

Laura
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi...weirdly I might be meeting up with the potential donor sperm man!  but if not then I'm up for the chat room although i have no idea how you go about doing that...I might need technical assistance!

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lulu- don't worry I have only been in a couple of times and an very slow but Emma and Lou are pros- they'll be sound and vision from them!!!

L x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea. Unfortunately, I'll be away on Sunday....staying with my single friend with IVF twins! So will probably be asleep by 8pm! Have fun.

Muddy


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey EmmaLottie - what a great idea.  I can do sunday too.  my parents will be staying but I'm sure they won't mind be being distracted on t'internet for a few hours! 

..Dinky x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lets go for Sunday then.  

Everybody had a practice getting into chat who hasn't before - that way we can iron out any problems before Sunday  

Whats a good time? Lou - what time does Ellis (hopefully  ) go to nitenites?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jenny pm the people on technical support as I am sure Tony and co will point you in theb right direction lots of people seem to have prob getting onto chat
L


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

If its any help - I can't seem to access chat when I log into the internet the usual way through BT yahoo. I have to go in via Internet Explorer.

Please DO post in the technical support thread and they will help you there

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Jenny - have you done the Java plug in and cleared the cache?
See here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0

Also probably not affecting you as it's probably your own laptop, but I've realised that I can only access chat when I am not connected to work server....must be something to do with company security....so if you're using a protected server it might cause problems.

Good luck, see you there on Sunday eve!
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

When we last had a chat evening - many moons ago   - we also invited the girls from the LGB thread. I'm wondering whether to do so again as we shared many of the same issues in terms of donor sperm etc.

Shall I do that? xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

ok...being v stupid I think! I can get into the chat room, then it says I'm in the lounge...how do you see what people are saying I've never done a chat room before so I have no idea.
Any advice?
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma Why not more the merrier and some of them used to join in L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hiya    

I don't think we decided on a time. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm - shall we say 9pm??

Are you all still coming?

I'll call the room Singles Sofa Room


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hiya,

yes, I'm still coming....just waved Roo and Katie off after lovely pub lunch....going for a walk now and then dinner/newspapers, but by 9pm will be on the sofa with a nice glass of rose ready to chat  

See you then!
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*CHAT TONIGHT - 9PM - CHAT ROOM - ON THE SINGLES SOFA*​
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F9%255F32%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Have a quick practice now Rose - I'll meet you in there xxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Have you got stuck?


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, unless some technical miracle happens between now and 9, i'll not be coming for a chat tonight   - i've been having problems getting into the chatroom which Dizzi (from tech support) has been trying to help me with for the last few days. 

Have a good evening

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh dear Lou-Ann....you're not using a work computer are you? that was my problem but as soon as I switched off the work network the chat was fine. 

Hope you get it sorted so you can join us
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you tried going in via internet explorer?


----------



## sanya (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Emma
I have tried a practise run but it wont allow me in, just says windows has blocked it as it cant verify the publisher 
I will have another go at nine, 
sanya xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

When you 're in chat you'll see the room called Singles Sofa. Just double click on it and you'll arrive in it


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sanya - ask in the technical thread bit. Be such a shame if you can't get in


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

We're there!!!!!!


----------



## sanya (Jun 23, 2007)

I cant seem to solve it, hopefully there will be another one soon
sanya xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi apologies for not making the chat room - I can't seem to get it working either!
Hope it was a good one.
R x x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

apologies for me too....forgot until 9.30 ish and then couldn't get into it...my computer says it needs to install Active X control but then won't let me because it says it doesn't recognise the publisher...I will talk to the techy guys before we do it again!  hope it was a good one !!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for a lovely chat   

Will sort another for next month then


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Dinky - we missed you

Sweet dreams tonight   

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Dinky mine was saying the same, I then downloaded JAVA script and got in!!
Was good to chat last nite.
Take care
R x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all, sorry I wasn't able to come for a chat last night, hope it was a good night. I hope to get the problem sorted before the next one!

Laura, its not a work pc, so that can't be the problem. Just disappointed that I couldn't join you all !  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry I didn't make it laptop decided to die on me and was in the repair shop!! still is
L


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks for organising Emma
x


----------

